# Ground rod accessibility



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This should answer your question



Sparks 1942 said:


> Do ground rod connections need to be accessible?





> 250.68
> (A) Accessibility. All mechanical elements used to terminate a grounding electrode conductor or bonding jumper to a grounding electrode shall be accessible.
> _*Exception No. 1:*_ * An encased or buried connection to a concrete-encased, driven, or buried grounding electrode shall not be required to be accessible.*
> Exception No. 2: Exothermic or irreversible compression connections used at terminations, together with the mechanical means used to attach such terminations to fireproofed structural metal whether or not the mechanical means is reversible, shall not be required to be accessible.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Sparks 1942 said:


> Do ground rod connections need to be accessible?


Lets try this again with the right part highlighted. 

250.68 
(A) *Accessibility. All mechanical elements used to terminate a grounding electrode conductor or bonding jumper to a grounding electrode shall be accessible.
*Exception No. 1: An encased or buried connection to a concrete-encased, driven, or buried grounding electrode shall not be required to be accessible.
Exception No. 2: Exothermic or irreversible compression connections used at terminations, together with the mechanical means used to attach such terminations to fireproofed structural metal whether or not the mechanical means is reversible, shall not be required to be accessible.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Zog said:


> Lets try this again with the right part highlighted.
> 
> 250.68
> (A) *Accessibility. All mechanical elements used to terminate a grounding electrode conductor or bonding jumper to a grounding electrode shall be accessible.*
> ...


It's all relevant to his question. :yes:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis had it right, the OP asked about ground rod connections and the connections to ground rods do not have to be accessible.

Of course that does not mean the inspector cannot expect to see it before it becomes in accessible.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Of course that does not mean the inspector cannot expect to see it before it becomes in accessible.


That's how most of them are around here. 

I normally start the ground rod installation process by digging out a shovel full of dirt. Drive the rod below grade, get inspection, and replace the shovel full of dirt. In blacktop or concrete, I use 10' rods and leave a bit stick above the blacktop or concrete.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Dennis had it right, the OP asked about ground rod connections and the connections to ground rods do not have to be accessible.
> 
> Of course that does not mean the inspector cannot expect to see it before it becomes in accessible.


Hmm, I read that as they do need to be accessable, which makes a lot of sense when you are the guy that has to do the testing on them (What does the inspector do, look at it?). 

But as I re-read it I can see it being interpreted the other way.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Zog said:


> Hmm, I read that as they do need to be accessable, which makes a lot of sense when you are the guy that has to do the testing on them (What does the inspector do, look at it?).


yup



> But as I re-read it I can see it being interpreted the other way.


It's not really an interpretation. If it's driven, it doesn't need to be accessible. It says that rather plainly.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> That's how most of them are around here.
> 
> I normally start the ground rod installation process by digging out a shovel full of dirt. Drive the rod below grade, get inspection, and replace the shovel full of dirt. In blacktop or concrete, I use 10' rods and leave a bit stick above the blacktop or concrete.


 

I do the same thing. They want em below grade but also want to see the connection.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there any reason that a person would want to hide it anyway? A good ground will be a good ground for a really long time but why conceal it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Is there any reason that a person would want to hide it anyway? A good ground will be a good ground for a really long time but why conceal it?


Well for one reason the NEC makes us bury(conceal) it if we use 8' rods.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well for one reason the NEC makes us bury(conceal) it if we use 8' rods.


Have you looked into the reasoning of that? The why?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Because the NEC requires 8' not 7'-6" of the rod in contact with the earth.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Because the NEC requires 8' not 7'-6" of the rod in contact with the earth.


Exactly...


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's not really an interpretation. If it's driven, it doesn't need to be accessible. It says that rather plainly.


My problem is seeing the difference beween a connection and a mechanical element. 

"All mechanical elements used to terminate a grounding electrode conductor or bonding jumper to a grounding electrode shall be accessible"


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Because the NEC requires 8' not 7'-6" of the rod in contact with the earth.


Like that makes much of a difference, only a couple percent, but no one measures them anyways so what is the difference, makes more sense to have the connection accessible.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ah but that is the exception to the rule, eh?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> Like that makes much of a difference, only a couple percent, but no one measures them anyways so what is the difference, makes more sense to have the connection accessible.


Makes sense to me. I'd give up one inch of depth to be able for someone to check the mechanical connection at a later date. I guarantee that lightning won't know the difference.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Makes sense to me. I'd give up one inch of depth to be able for someone to check the mechanical connection at a later date. I guarantee that lightning won't know the difference.


I doubt it's that big of a deal...I have left an inch or so above grade, but it's quite clear that 8 foot needs to be in the ground and that there is an exception that allows it to be buried.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Makes sense to me. I'd give up one inch of depth to be able for someone to check the mechanical connection at a later date. I guarantee that lightning won't know the difference.


No one will ever check the connection. If you want to find it all you need do is follow the wire into the ground. It's not like it is buried down 2'. Generally the connection is about an inch in the ground.

Now tell me how many have you checked?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> No one will ever check the connection. If you want to find it all you need do is follow the wire into the ground. It's not like it is buried down 2'. Generally the connection is about an inch in the ground.
> 
> Now tell me how many have you checked?


About ten or fifteen. One went down and through the wall and under the house and back out through the front under some english ivy. That is terrible. Why not make it easy?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Well I never check any and probably never will. I have run across some when changing a service and the connection was still tight. Gee whiz. I wonder if you are going to worry about the CEE rebar connection. Good luck making that accessible.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I doubt it's that big of a deal...I have left an inch or so above grade, but it's quite clear that 8 foot needs to be in the ground and that there is an exception that allows it to be buried.


You'd have to protect it from damage of you left it exposed.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well I never check any and probably never will. I have run across some when changing a service and the connection was still tight. Gee whiz. I wonder if you are going to worry about the CEE rebar connection. Good luck making that accessible.


I have a conscious awareness that all that I do regarding electrical is important. That is the way I am and there are probably a lot more on this forum who feel the same. I probably would not crawl through the attic looking for that LOOSE wire nut, but I am aware that anything that I come in contact with will not be left done incorrectly and I don't understand why you want to be so cavalier about it. You have made a lot of good posts and I will say that you have taught me some things, but you need to stress the importance of everything regarding this trade or the younger ones around will think that its NO BIG DEAL.:thumbsup:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Zog said:


> My problem is seeing the difference beween a connection and a mechanical element.
> 
> "All mechanical elements used to terminate a grounding electrode conductor or bonding jumper to a grounding electrode shall be accessible"


I think this language is meant for connections to metallic water mains (many times the grounding electrode). Sometimes you see these behind drywall in finished basements. Also probably refers to building grounding riser connections. Just a thought.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

goose134 said:


> I think this language is meant for connections to metallic water mains (many times the grounding electrode). Sometimes you see these behind drywall in finished basements. Also probably refers to building grounding riser connections. Just a thought.


You are probably right. The water pipe electrode is a thorn in my side but until the code is changed we have to use it and that would be a different thread of it's own.


----------

